# OT - Ambitious Halloween Decorating Plans



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I know Harry had started a thread a few weeks back, but I wanted to get "Halloween" in the title...
The plans are to do a "Haunted Diner" theme in the garage - but a freelance assignment has taken alot of the time that I had planned to put into it. I'm still looking at an abreviated version - we've got a number of props and our costumes are all set - however assembly time has been reduced.
To show how far behind I am, I still haven't gotten my large Peanuts figures up in the yard - neighbors are beginning to wonder...

Anybody else care to share, preferably with pictures? I need some inspiration here, folks!


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Chris I saw your Peanuts figures that you put up.I like um!Did you make um or buy um?I 'd love to put something outside but still got a visitin dog that loves to chew and dig.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I made them - they were my kinder and gentler Halloween decoration response to 9/11...


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v640/barnabus/000_0124.jpg Do ya think you can make this scene for me?It would look so good in the yard.I just got this Dept 56 piece.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Didn't see that one, cool little piece. I saw the "Great Pumpkin" one with Linus and Sally - really liked it, almost bought it, but opted for the Lemax mortuary instead.

Can I do it? Sure, I can get to it in about, oh, say 2013...:tongue:


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Not in a big hurry.Please have it delivered to the retirerment home I'll be in.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

We're doing a "poor man's haunted mansion" motif with a number of gravestones with accent lights, spider webs, glowing pumpkins hanging from trees, and, of course, the trusty fog machine on the outside of the house. Lighting will be moonlight blue-gelled and the orange lights from the pumpkins.

There will be creepy sound effects and a special cut of the Disney "haunted mansion" piece to greet unassuming trick-or-treeters. We'll both be made up in costume and have lots of goodies for the little varmints (and even the big parents of the little varmints :lol: ).

We always like to have fun with the neighborhood kids on Halloween.

This is all weather-dependent, of course. With all the recent heavy rain storms/mudslides/houses sliding off hills, etc., you never can be too sure anymore!


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

Chris here is a link of what we did 2 years ago... We have improved since then... I hope to post pics from last year and this year very soon.

http://community.webshots.com/user/xactohazzard

go here ^ then click 10th Annual Halloween PArty.

Travis


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

:thumbsup:


XactoHazzard said:


> Chris here is a link of what we did 2 years ago... We have improved since then... I hope to post pics from last year and this year very soon.
> 
> http://community.webshots.com/user/xactohazzard
> 
> ...


 Impressive model pile. Wish I still had all of my kits. Made a bad move and lost most.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Dracula is a Yardmaster for Norfolk Southern? Working the graveyard shift, I assume...

Anyway, welcome to the board, Drac!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I am running a bit behind as well. Might get a chance to get some pics up on Sunday.

Until then, you can browse what I have done in years previous.
http://tylisaari.com/me/halloween/hallowee.htm


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

tay666, thats a fantastic mask! an incredible mask! ive rarely seen a mere halloween mask look so..... hey wait a minute, i designed and sculpted that mask in 1989! man i wish i still got royalties on that sucker (i got bought out in the late 90's)....

(sorry guys, just had to do a couple of victory laps on that there)


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Which mask are you reffering to?

This is looking like the first year that I won't be adding a new mask to my collection.
Just haven't seen anything that grabs me and screams TAKE ME HOME!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't do Halloween. But my Uncle Barnabas Collins, should be back to see me again.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v640/barnabus/000_0126.jpg Happy Halloween nephew!Will see you soon.Uncle B


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

the demon skull mask... and i know how you feel. i see every rubber mask available at the trade show, and "grabbers" are very few and far between these days


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Ok, that one. Yes, it was very cool.
Has lost some of it's magic for me though since I have had it for a few years now.

Went and got our pumpkins yesterday 
We got 3 of them, 2 nice sized ones, and a medium sized one. That's all my daughter could carry. (the place we get them from has a pumpkin carry. You pay a flat price and take as much as you can carry in one trip. The price is dependant on the age of the person doing the carrying. The younger brackets are cheaper, and the older ones cost more. My daughter, 15 cost $9. If I would have carried it would have cost $12)

Also grabbed a white one for my daughter.

Funny story to go with this too.
While we were looking around and finding the ones we wanted, a younger couple were getting ready to carry theirs to the car. They looked to be like very early 20's. The guy was doing the carrying. He had one or two resting inside his zip-up sweat shirt. Put one in the hood of his sweat shirt. Then had one in each hand. He started loosing his grip on the one in his left hand started making some alarmed noises as this was happening. His girlfriend reached down to try and grab the pumpkin before it hit the ground.
At the same time, he bent over to try and get another grip on the stem before it hit. As he did so, the one in his hood rolled out and landed on the back of his girlfriends head on the way down.
OMG! My daughter and I could barely contain our laughter.
Especially since no one was hurt and no pumpkins were damaged.

Just thought I would share.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

That creates quite a visual-mental image LOL !!

( Director's note ): "No pumpkins were injured in the making of this scenario"


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Update - the cemetary is in place (now called "the garden", as in "Your food comes in fresh from the gadren daily"  ) Peanuts display and lights in place, built a fog machine cooler (so the fog wafts along the ground instead of rising up quickly), and props are in various stages of preparation for the diner...


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/ I like this link for Halloween tips.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Chris: If possible please post pix !!!
Harry: Thanks for the Halloween projects link !!!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Update - the "Die-ner" is finished, signs are up. our '58 Met is parked outside with skeletal driver, with another couple at a table who appear to have been waiting for their meal for a very, very long time... my costume came together well, kind of like "if Elvis was a short order cook, what would he look like"? My wife's costume is cute as a button, with a few spooky details as befits the season. 

We didn't go for gore, for the sake of the kiddies - but there is enough suggested to give it a shivery mood...

I'm am really anxious to get this going tonight!

We'll take pictures and post them ASAP...


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I got the pics up from halloween this year.
http://tylisaari.com/me/halloween/2005/2005.htm


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v640/barnabus/000_0130_0001.jpg We went to my sis in laws for Halloween in N.C..There was a Halloween party on Sat night,so my Sis in law dressed my wife up with this getup and put six inch heels on her.I had brought nothing to wear,so my sis in law works at Wal-mart part time so I put on her jacket and went as a Wal-mart greeter.I hunched over a little in this pic so my wife would look much taller.I got asked by most people at the party"You really work at Wal-mart?"


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey Harry, kind of like seeing your own future, huh??  


If you go to my photo album here on HobbyTalk you'll see a series of photos I took of our Halloween setup. I apologize for the quality of some of the pics, I was trying to get the feel of how things looked under the blacklight, but both of my tripods were upstairs in the garage being used as stands for Frankenstein's Monster and his Missus...

Here's one of them...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice setup you had there Chris !! That's a lot of work. I wish I could read all the epitaphs, the ones I saw were clever. Especially the Invisible Man !! 
Thanks for posting them !!


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Oh my God!Your right Chris!I've been in the Twilight Zone!!!That will be me in *$^&** years from now!And my wife will be a 6ft vampire hooker!!!:freak: Decorations looked great.How'd the fog machine do?Love those Haunted Mansion hichhikers.You make um?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Thanks for posting pics guys.
Always love looking at halloween pics.

A great way to get ideas for next year!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Harry, the fog cooler worked well considering the temperature was in the low 50s. The warmer the air temp the better. But it did hug the ground.

Yea, painted the hitch hikers using flourescent paint on black cloth -quick project, but looks pretty good in black lite.

thanks for posting your pics Tay - I agree, its always neat to see what others have done to celebrate Halloween.


----------

